# Knee injury's



## pineapple head (Jun 25, 2002)

Only been in this game a couple of years now and i believe i have picked up a knee injury.
Thing is i have had it x - rayed , nothing could be found wrong!
It hurts like hell when i bend or put pressure on it.
Any of you guys give me some advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2002)

Pineapple....Let me preface thsi by saying this should be in the Health Tips forum, the moderators may move it.  But in answer toyour question, I suggest seeing an ortohopedic surgeopn.  He would probably want an MRI, X-rays do not show soft tissue injuries very well.
:asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jun 26, 2002)

PINEAPPLE, YOU SHOULD REALLY LISTEN TO SEIG ON THIS ONE.  HE'S HAD HIS SHARE OF KNEE INJURIES AND SO HAVE I.  BACK IN MARCH I WAS SIMPLY THROWING A REVERSE CRESENT AND THE LEG I WAS STANDING ON JUST GAVE OUT.  MIND YOU I NEVER HAD KNEE PROBLEMS BEFORE THIS.  NOTHING SHOWED UP ON MY X-RAYS BUT ON MY MRI IT SHOWED THAT I HAD HYPER-EXTENDED IT AND SLIGHTLY DISLOCATED IT.  THEY SAID BY THE LOOKS OF IT WITH THE SCAR TISSUE THAT IT WAS NOT THE FIRST TIME THAT I HYPER-EXTENDED AND THAT THERE IS NOT ALWAYS WARNING TO SOMETHING BEING WRONG.  TAKE SOME PRECAUTIONS WITH IT AND SEE A ORTHOPEDIC SURGEON.....BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY AND ON CRUTCHES


----------



## Kirk (Jun 26, 2002)

Fuzzy .. just to fill ya in on proper "netiquette"  ... typing in all
caps is considered shouting ... so with all due respect ... shhhh


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

Don't worry, Tess and I scolded her for it!


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 28, 2002)

I have been in the Army for 10 years, in martial arts for 16 (going on 17).

I have Degenerative Joint Disease (DJD) in my right knee and throughout my spine.  I also have arthritis in the same places, as well as my right ankle...

DJD doesn't show up on X-rays, and was only found after an MRI.  YOU will know you have it, though, because you are always in pain, you creak/pop/crackle when you move, and my personal favorite, you can't roll over in bed one day for no apparent reason...

Get.

It.

Checked.

NOW.

I waited to push the issue with the medics for about 6 years...  Now I am _really_ paying for the dumb decision to let it go.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jun 28, 2002)

Okay, really sorry didn't mean to YELL.  Honestly I didn't know and I have a habit of typing everything in caps.  Thanks for the info. though


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 29, 2002)

isn't the human knee the most wonderfully imperfect mechanism in our bodies? ironically its so crucially important too. 

take care of yours, and work out within your limitations to keep them healthy. i dont do either and i am a big hippocrite with bad knees.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2002)

How many people work out with bad knees. What type of problems to you run into in class.


  How many arte working out after reconstructive surgury? ANYONE?   What have you developed for a stretching program ?

Shadow


----------



## Old Warrior (Feb 23, 2003)

They only show damage to hard boney type structures.  Most injuries to knees are in ligaments'which requires an MRI.  Get to an Orthopedic Surgeon with a conservative reputation.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *How many people work out with bad knees. What type of problems to you run into in class.
> 
> 
> ...



I work out on a bad left knee that I initially injured a few years ago playing basketball. I really have problems now doing jumping kicks (especially flying side kicks, & 360 roundhouses). It didn't help that I really got blasted in the same left knee last month during a sparring session. The knee has been slow to heal this time around...


----------

